# The temporary coffee counter



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Kelvinnator (Oct 29, 2020)

Not exactly temporary, but i simply wanted to showcase my work. Of course, not all of this is me, I did get tremendous amount of help from folks over at furnitureroots .

What do you guys think?

Getting the counter was the difficult part, As I'm not from UK, I didn't realize just how expensive a restaurant counter or a cafe counter can get.


----------

